

Turntable Live: A new platform to support artists with Live interactive Shows - spolu
http://www.turntable.com/

======
ScottWhigham
Wow - I don't remember a company "pivoting" so much, so often, and so
drastically as the Turntable team has done. First it was a social DJ site/app,
then they launched Piki but shut it down after less than a year [0], and now
this. Kudos to them for not quitting - it takes a lot of resolve (and money)
to try to break paradigms and move into new markets.

[0] [http://blog.turntable.fm/post/60847013839/soundcloud-and-
upl...](http://blog.turntable.fm/post/60847013839/soundcloud-and-uploads)

------
greenlakejake
I've been expecting something like this to happen. It is expensive for small
bands who often can hit only a few venues. But Tunetable should arrange for
studios other than NYC. There are plenty of places around the world where
bands could play and livestream.

